# soccer coach



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

is there a market in canada for soccer coaches i would love to come over there to coach


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

francisbl said:


> is there a market in canada for soccer coaches i would love to come over there to coach


There is little or no professional soccer coaching in Canada. Most coaching would be on a voluntary basis so you would require to find another way to get to Canada.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

francisbl said:


> is there a market in canada for soccer coaches i would love to come over there to coach


Francis how many countries d o you actually want to live in?
Perhaps its t ime you decided


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Francis how many countries d o you actually want to live in?
> Perhaps its t ime you decided


we dont care where we live does it matter :eyebrows:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

francisbl said:


> we dont care where we live does it matter :eyebrows:


Well unless you've got some saleable skills desired by Canada you should strike it off your list. It is a very difficult country to immigrate into, and a soccer coach is not the way in unless, perhaps, you're Alex Ferguson.


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Well unless you've got some saleable skills desired by Canada you should strike it off your list. It is a very difficult country to immigrate into, and a soccer coach is not the way in unless, perhaps, you're Alex Ferguson.


please dont swear at me like calling me alex ferguson i have diploma in site management so would perhaps go that way 
:clap2:lane:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

francisbl said:


> please dont swear at me like calling me alex ferguson i have diploma in site management so would perhaps go that way
> :clap2:lane:


dont forget your gardening francis


----------

